

 From an outsiders perspective, does my startup's value interest you? - TheBiv
http://merchant.kou.pn
Coming in cold, would that page entice you to sign up? (Obviously please assume that you are a merchant that has products) Any and all advice is more than welcome! Feel free to contact me at bwalker@kou.pn
======
DanielStraight
From an outsiders perspective, I can't figure out what you're actually
offering.

A program for vendors to distribute and process coupons on phones?

Also, your text is very choppy and strange on Firefox 7 / Windows XP.

